
Chip factory spending to hit all-time high of $67.5B in 2019 - rbanffy
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/17/chip-factory-spending-to-hit-all-time-high-of-67-5-billion-in-2019/
======
ksec
China spends ~$60B from 2017 to 2020, lower than what I expected but as we are
approaching the end of 2018 So far they have nothing to show yet.

>Of the 78 fab construction projects starting construction between 2017 and
2020, 59 began construction in the first two years (2017 and 2018), while 19
are expected to begin in the last two years (2019 and 2020) of the tracking
period.

There are only a handful of construction project from SK Hynix, Samsung,
Micron, TSMC, UMC, Samsung, GF, Intel combined. And that represent 80%+ of
DRAM and NAND market as well as 80%+ of Fab market. Where are the rest of
these 60+ construction projects coming from?

